# New!!



## TROUBLE IS (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm an older woman who just started JKD and Jui-Jitsu. I came across your site while shopping on line. I'm looking forward to all the advice and tips I can get, as I'm kinda feeling self conscious because I'm the oldest chick in the class. Any advice to help me feel more confident and at ease would be appreciated!So Hello to everyone out there!!


----------



## Kreth (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Kenny Wayne Shepherd fan?


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 3, 2006)

Trouble is ... what? 

Welcome... I think... 

ruh-oh here's trouble...


----------



## TROUBLE IS (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks!!
Kreth, Kenny wayne Sheppard is good! I mostly like hard stuff though. Like Tool, System of a Down, Seether, Black Label society, etc.


----------



## matt.m (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome.  You are as old as you feel.  Who cares about age in class. I am in my 30's so I think this applies here as well.


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  You are never too old to start training.    Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## TROUBLE IS (Jul 3, 2006)

Matt. M, 
Thanks for you input. I gotta admit though at JKD on Saturday made me feel uh, well, sooo tired!!


----------



## Kreth (Jul 3, 2006)

TROUBLE IS said:
			
		

> Thanks!!
> Kreth, Kenny wayne Sheppard is good! I mostly like hard stuff though. Like Tool, System of a Down, Seether, Black Label society, etc.


I must say I really like your taste in music!


----------



## Kikkervisje (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome Trouble is 
Dont care about your age. Some of the elderly people in our dojo are the most compassioned ones as well. Just be yourself and dont judge yourself too hard.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome Trouble   Enjoy the board~!



~Tess


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome!  Great taste in music!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 4, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! You're never too old to begin training. I started when I was 39. Hope you enjoy the board.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## MJS (Jul 4, 2006)

TROUBLE IS said:
			
		

> I'm an older woman who just started JKD and Jui-Jitsu. I came across your site while shopping on line. I'm looking forward to all the advice and tips I can get, as I'm kinda feeling self conscious because I'm the oldest chick in the class. Any advice to help me feel more confident and at ease would be appreciated!So Hello to everyone out there!!


 
Welcome to Martial Talk!  Enjoy your stay!   As for feeling confident...I wouldn't worry too much about it.  You've already taken the first step and began to train.  Keep up the hard work and in no time at all, that confidence will be built right up!



> I mostly like hard stuff though. Like Tool, System of a Down, Seether, Black Label society, etc.


 
Nice choices!:ultracool 

Mike


----------

